# Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???



## der_nimlot (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch noch mal ein Hallo an alle. Bin neu hier |rolleyes

Meine Frage?

Könnte es sein, das sich durch das doch eher miese Wetter, der Beginn der Brandungssaison ein wenig nach vorne verschieben könnte? Die Temperaturen sind ja fast wie im September und das Wasser sollte sich auch schon wieder ziemlich abgekühlt haben.

Was meint ihr?

LG
der_nimlot


----------



## Eisbär14 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Möglich ist alles, mir ist es aber abends noch nicht früh genug dunkel.
Werde nach dem kleinen Regentief in den nächsten Tagen mal nen Test machen.


----------



## degl (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Schau dir die Wassertemps an,........ab 15° hält mich auch nix mehr vom Brandeln ab

gruß degl


----------



## der_nimlot (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Genau so seh ich das auch. Werde demnächst dann doch mal wieder einen Tag einplanen. Nachdem ich Anfang Juli in der Brandung so gut wie nichts erwischen konnte, hatte ich die "Sommersaison" schon abgeschrieben und mich auf die kältere Jahreszeit eingestellt.

Da kommt mir noch eine Frage auf. Im Winter ist es doch schon sehr zeitig dunkel. Ich sag mal so ab 17:00 Uhr. Geht ihr dann schon an den Strand? Und verlängert sich dann auch die "Beißzeit" quasi von 17:00 - 0:00 Uhr?

LG
der_nimlot


----------



## Rosi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Hi Nimlot, die Uhrzeit ist doch egal. Geh immer etwas vor Sonnenuntergang los, so daß du einige Würfe im Hellen machen kannst. Das ist am einfachsten. So kannst du dir noch merken wo alles liegt. Die Fische beißen gut bei Sonnenuntergang. Beißzeit ist bis du wieder heim gehst. Das kann auch morgens sein. Auch lange nach Mitternacht gibt es noch Anglerbeute. Darfst blos nicht einschlummern.

Vor 3 Tagen waren die Dorsche auf 4m. Also ganz schön dicht am Strand, wenn man einen schnell tief werdenden Abschnitt findet. Gegen halb 7 Uhr waren sie zum Platzen satt gefressen und wollten doch noch einen Blinker. 
Gegen halb 9 Uhr fing ich noch 2 so dicht am Ufer, jedoch mit völlig leerem Magen. |kopfkrat


----------



## riecken (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Das ist soo schön den sommer kann ich so oder so nicht leiden  und dann geht es mit dem brandeln noch früher los !! geht es noch besser ?


----------



## thixxxx78 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Hallo,
bin auch neu hier, aber im Moment ist alles möglich !!!
Wir haben zur Zeit Heringe und man lese und staune : Makrelen in der Schlei !!!
Wer nicht probiert, kann auch nichts fangen !!! 
Und wer als Schneider nach Hause geht und sich dabei ärgert, sollte seine Angel verkaufen, am besten mit Zubehör und nie wieder damit anfangen !!!
Was kann es schöneres geben als jetzt schonmal zu testen ob in der Brandung schon was passiert ???
Verallgemeinern kann man das Thema so oder so nicht.
Rute raus und der Spaß beginnt !!!


----------



## der_nimlot (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Na das wollte ich doch nur |supergri

Anglerkollegen die mir sagen: "Geh raus und halt die Rute ins Wasser!"

Das wird dann übrigens meine erste Wintersaison in der Brandung, ich bin nämlich erst seit April dazu gekommen.
Bin ja mal gespannt was es da so zu holen gibt.  

LG
der_nimlot


----------



## degl (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*



der_nimlot schrieb:


> Na das wollte ich doch nur |supergri
> 
> Anglerkollegen die mir sagen: "Geh raus und halt die Rute ins Wasser!"
> 
> ...



Und bei schön Auflandig, mit guter Welle, sind die Wassertemperaturen auch zu vernachlässigen........geh angeln man#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## riecken (1. August 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Degl ? wir haben ja noch ein "Date" in Dazendorf offen


----------



## degl (1. August 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*



riecken schrieb:


> Degl ? wir haben ja noch ein "Date" in Dazendorf offen



Man merkt..............du hast Ferien

gruß degl


----------



## hans albers (1. August 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

moin ,

hört sich doch gut an...

werde dann auch mal im september 
hoch an die küste düsen...

greetz

lars


----------



## degl (31. August 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Kann schon drei Dorsche und eine Platte zum mitnehmen vermelden#6

Wo: Kieler-Innenförde

Wann: letzten Donnerstag

gruß degl


----------



## fenriz-hc (31. August 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Moin Degl...schön zu hören welche Uhrzeit??


----------



## degl (1. September 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*



fenriz-hc schrieb:


> Moin Degl...schön zu hören welche Uhrzeit??



von 18:30- 23:30 und durchgängig

gruß degl


----------



## maki1980 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

Werde Samstagabend mein Glück versuchen.
Mal schauen ob in Pelzerhaken schon was geht.....

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## fenriz-hc (2. September 2011)

*AW: Früherer Saisonbeginn in der Brandung???*

hmm dann werd ich wohl mal in Warnemünde bzw Umgebung mein Glück versuchen


----------

